# '13 IN PG Brenton Scott (3/13/2012)



## Jason Svoboda

*



*

*Point Guard*
Ft. Wayne (IN) Northrop
*AAU:* Spiece

*Ht:* 5'11"
*Wt:* 170 lbs

*Profiles:* ESPN | Rivals | Scout


----------



## Jason Svoboda

A blurb on Brenton over at Trevor's site:

http://inbasketballsource.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=196:ibca-top-100-workout&catid=148:ibca-top-100-workout&Itemid=170


----------



## IndyHoops

I think the biggest difference between Brenton and Bryson right now is that Bryson is a better scorer. Brenton can handle, set up teammates, and shoot the 3, but just doesn't have that same scoring punch Bryson does. Brenton had a couple good games shooting the ball over at the IBCA. He has a nice stroke on the 3 ball. I think Brenton is more of a point whereas Bryson is a scoring guard. I might not call Bryson a "2", but a little more scoring focused.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Brenton Scott (2013) of Fort Wayne Northrop picks up his first offer from Ohio University. The 5'11 PG played very well this July. 

http://twitter.com/ScoutingIndiana


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Add an offer from IPFW. Took an unofficial visit to Purdue with his brother in September and looks to visit Ball State and Indiana as well.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Brenton Scott, North Wayne Northrop (2013): Scott, a 5-11 guard whose twin brother Bryson is committed to Purdue, holds offers from Ball State, IPFW and Ohio. In August he has plans to visit Butler and Illinois. He said Dayton has also shown quite a bit of recent interest.

http://blogs.indystar.com/recruitin...-uncommitted-2012-players-and-a-couple-2013s/


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Offered by Indiana State and Wright State today. Was offered by Missouri State yesterday.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Some video:


----------



## Jason Svoboda

10. Brenton Scott, 6-1 Fort Wayne Northrop: The twin brother of Purdue commit Bryson Scott is tough point guard who is probably the better outside shooter. He currently has offers from Ball State, Indiana State, IPFW, Missouri State, Ohio and Wright State. Wouldn’t be a surprise to see him vault up this list.

http://blogs.indystar.com/recruitingcentral/2011/11/11/new-2013-in-state-class-rankings/


----------



## Callmedoc

Between him and Turner, which one would be the better to have?


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Had 11 points, 7 assist and 7 steals tonight in a 69-43 win.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Northrop beats Carroll 52-46. Scouts from Loyola and Indiana State spotted to get a look at Brenton Scott.

http://www.twitter.com/CPOA_FW


----------



## sycamorebacker

He would be a nice catch.  If he has half of the talent his brother has, we want him. I think Bryson looked better than Yogi.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

“I have been getting calls from Loyola, Indiana State, Ball State, Wright State, Ohio, and all of the other schools that have offered me,” said Scott. 

http://indianastate.scout.com/2/1143179.html


----------



## SycamoreFan317

Looks like we got him.

Kyle Neddenriep ‏ @KyleNeddenriep

    Reply
    Retweet
    Favorite
    · Open

Brenton Scott of Fort Wayne Northrop (2013) has committed to Indiana State, per his father.


----------



## IndyTreeFan

Looks like a good pickup.  Welcome to the family, Brenton!


----------



## Southgrad07

Guess this means no Zavier Turner which is a bummer. Would of loved to have gotten him. I have not seen Brenton play though so hopefully he is an even better point guard.


----------



## SycamoreBlue3209

This is big news!  Brenton is a very good grab for us and will be nice to have after Odum's graduation.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Well my dad is a graduate of FW Bruins so its gotta be good mojo for my family! Lol


----------



## SycamoreFan317

We even get a story in the Indy Star today:

http://blogs.indystar.com/recruitingcentral/2012/03/13/northrop-guard-commits-to-indiana-state/


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Had 25 points in one game and then 12 in the section clincher. There is some video of Brenton at the 2:20 mark, he wears #4 for Northrop.

http://www.wane.com/dpp/sports/hs_basketball/32-friday-night-highlight-zone-march-2-rsp 

http://www.journalgazette.net/article/20120304/SPORTS05/303049867/1008/SPORTS

They ended up losing 69-62 in regional to Homestead, but I couldn't find a boxscore.


----------



## sycamorebacker

Southgrad07 said:


> Guess this means no Zavier Turner which is a bummer. Would of loved to have gotten him. I have not seen Brenton play though so hopefully he is an even better point guard.



I'm very excited.  I've only seen once on TV, but this guy is very good.  He is the guy I most wanted.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

sycamorebacker said:


> I'm very excited.  I've only seen once on TV, but this guy is very good.  He is the guy I most wanted.


Yeah, I like him a lot myself. He is similar to DJ Ballentine that we went after this year. I'd venture a guess he'd be a 20+ scorer if he didn't have his twin brother on the team. Still averaged almost 17 ppg to boot.


----------



## sycamorebacker

His brother is one of the best  I've seen all year and an outstanding get for PU, and Brenton has some of the same skills.  A PG with scoring ability.


----------



## mohoops247

Jason Svoboda said:


> Yeah, I like him a lot myself. He is similar to DJ Ballentine that we went after this year. I'd venture a guess he'd be a 20+ scorer if he didn't have his twin brother on the team. Still averaged almost 17 ppg to boot.



Very similar to Ballentine; that's a good comparison.  He's a big strong guard that can score.  I don't think we had anyone like him on the roster this year.


----------



## sycamorebacker

mohoops247 said:


> Very similar to Ballentine; that's a good comparison.  He's a big strong guard that can score.  I don't think we had anyone like him on the roster this year.



I think that's right.  He should fill a void and add to our options.

If he makes the Jr all-star team, that will confirm my high opinion of him.  He is overshadowed, offensively, on his HS team by his brother who is an excellent ball handler and a very aggressive scorer.


----------



## region rat

Like his height and scoring ability--hope he continues to grow in all of his skills as well.  He indicates he is defensive oriented.  Hard to judge his speed and quickness but lo.oked good on the video's.  Welcome to the family Brenton.


----------



## IndianaRecruitingGuide

I really, really like Brenton Scott.  Potentially could have gone high-major in my opinion if he had waited to commit until after this summer.  Huge pick up for the Sycamores, should be a 4-year impact player.


----------



## mohoops247

Article on Brenton's commitment from Indiana Recruiting Guide:
http://indianarecruitingguide.com/2012/03/brenton-scott-to-indiana-state/


----------



## TreeTop

Congratulations Brenton!  Looking forward to seeing you as a Sycamore!


----------



## TJames

*Heard from sports writer friend of mine in Fort Wayne....*

He emailed me congratulating the Sycamores on getting a committment from Scott. He said that Scott is very liked both as a player and as a person. Very highly thought of.


----------



## Sycamore Proud

Good player + good kid = good news for the Sycamores!

Welcome to the ISU family Brenton!


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Announcement from home station. Video has more highlights from this season.

http://www.wane.com/dpp/sports/hs_basketball/brenton-scott-picks-indiana-state


----------



## sycamore fan

This is a major score for the coaching staff, team, and school.  I've watched Brenton and his brother play for years, and they are the cream of the crop in this class.  Great job!


----------



## BankShot

If the pics are any clue, he's clearly not afraid of the weight room...perfect upper torso build for a G. Hope this ethos transfers to his NEW Sycamore teammates next year.


----------



## nwi stater

Watching the video looks like a good fit, the drive and outside shots, even the same type of uni's


----------



## Bluethunder

Welcome to the family Brenton. Already looking forward to seeing you in blue!


----------



## Daveinth

ehhh he might be ok LOL I like the jump shot  good get ..


----------



## Callmedoc

BankShot said:


> If the pics are any clue, he's clearly not afraid of the weight room...perfect upper torso build for a G. Hope this ethos transfers to his NEW Sycamore teammates next year.



Yeah he doesn't look like the Kid who is going to need to put a ton of Muscle on...may be able to come in and contribute immediately. I like that he isn't not of our many bean pole recruits we have had recently.


----------



## ISU_TREE_FAN

Article in todays Trbstar

http://tribstar.com/sports/x1284939...-from-Fort-Wayne-Northrop-guard-Brenton-Scott


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Team will be playing in the HoF Classic in New Castle on December 28th.

http://www.journalgazette.net/article/20120326/BLOGS06/120329532


----------



## True Blue

Here is a highlight video.  Not sure if it's been posted or not.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Edited the previous post to embed the video. Thanks for posting it.


----------



## region rat

*Here is what one website said about Brenton

Brenton Scott:  6’0” Point Guard, Fort Wayne Northrop H.S.* *Committed:  Indiana State University*
 Very good all-around point guard.  Brenton has been a little  overshadowed by his brother, but I don’t think there is much difference  between the two.  Brenton has that same never stopping motor and is  always in attack mode on the offensive end.  He can really fill it up.   I think he is a steal for ISU, could have potentially played high-major  in my opinion.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Brenton will be in town today to visit and watch practice.


----------



## Sycamore624

Welcome To Brenton Scott (Fort Wayne, Ind./Northrop HS), who just inked his NLI and is now a Sycamore!


----------



## TreeTop

Excellent!  Already looking forward to seeing him in ISU Blue.


----------



## GoBlueISU

Quabachi said:


> Excellent!  Already looking forward to seeing him in ISU Blue.



I'm with him.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Welcome to Sycamore Nation - my dad is a graduate for Fort Wayne Northrop and my grandma lives just down the street from the school!


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Article with video from WANE.com. 

http://www.wane.com/dpp/sports/area_hs_sports/wane-fort-wayne-northrop-trio-sign-national-lois-jwh


----------



## SycfromBirth

Welcome aboard Brenton!!


----------



## Bluethunder

Glad to have you Brenton, looking forward to many great seasons in the future!


----------



## BlueBleeder

In Fort Wayne Northrop's first game of the season they defeated the Dekalb Barons 74-64.  ISU recruit Brenton Scott lead the team in scoring 23 points.  His twin brother Bryson, a Purdue recruit, scored 21.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Had 25 points on 9 of 17 shooting. Has a brief video clip of him hitting a 3 pointer.

http://www.wane.com/dpp/sports/hs_basketball/124-prep-basketball-recap-2012


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Scott had 24 points last night in a win vs. Notre Dame commit Beachum and New Haven. Scott had a team high 4 made 3 pointers.

His brother had a team high 30 points. 

Northrop is ranked 7th in the state - lone loss coming to FW Northside


----------



## sycamorebacker

He had 6 3's in their loss to New Haven yesterday.

He looked quick, fast, and strong.


----------



## meistro

Hope he can step right in next year and make 3's for us.


----------



## TreeTop

Since they're gonna be future teammates, would be sweet if Scott and McIntosh could get together this summer and hoop it up together a little bit.


----------



## SycamoreFan317

Quabachi said:


> Since they're gonna be future teammates, would be sweet if Scott and McIntosh could get together this summer and hoop it up together a little bit.



I don't think Scott has any AAU eligibility left.


----------



## TreeTop

SycamoreFan317 said:


> I don't think Scott has any AAU eligibility left.



I just meant some independent hang out time.


----------



## SycamoreFan317

Quabachi said:


> I just meant some independent hang out time.



I imagine Scott will be on campus in June.


----------



## Southgrad07

Note to Scott. If you can improve your jumper this summer and become a consistent 3 point threat you will be in the rotation next year. Hell Eitel played big minutes for that exact reason and I know Scott can offer of an more all around game. Lock yourself in the gym this summer young fella!


----------



## sycamorebacker

Southgrad07 said:


> Note to Scott. If you can improve your jumper this summer and become a consistent 3 point threat you will be in the rotation next year. Hell Eitel played big minutes for that exact reason and I know Scott can offer of an more all around game. Lock yourself in the gym this summer young fella!



I want to see all of our guys work on their jumper and using the backboard. 

And ball handling.


----------



## nwi stater

And freethrows


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Named to the Associated Press Boys All-State High Honorable Mention

http://blogs.indystar.com/recruitingcentral/archives/3418


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Alright, alright, alright.


Best guy at the top-60 workouts by far has been Brenton Scott. Has hit 3s, passed well and attacked the basket.— Pete DiPrimio (@pdiprimio) April 7, 2013


----------



## Bluethunder

Jason you are making my weekend!


----------



## Southgrad07

Any idea who was playing in this game? I know his brother did not play. Wondering how much d1 talent was on the floor. Regardless good to see positive reviews of him.


----------



## Bluethunder

Anybody notice the Purdue guy in twitter thinking they were referring to Bryson?  Ha.


----------



## Bluethunder

Southgrad07 said:


> Any idea who was playing in this game? I know his brother did not play. Wondering how much d1 talent was on the floor. Regardless good to see positive reviews of him.



Is this the right list?  Jason posted it earlier....

Here is the full list of participants:

Ian Asher, Danville
Darryl Baker, Jeffersonville
V.J. Beachem, New Haven
Jalen Bender, Evansville Central
Steven Bennett, New Castle
Jared Bloom, Warsaw
Trey Boyd, Anderson
Caleb Brannon, Lebanon
Jaylon Brown, Fishers
Blake Cesinger, Clay City
Jaylen Chambers, Evansville North
Kegan Comer, Jay County
Brandon Cook, Cannelton
Charles Cooper, Gary Wallace
Brock, Cosey, South Bend Riley
Mike Crawford, Tipton
Nick Crays, North Daviess
James Crowley, Carmel
Andrew Dakich, Zionsville
Nick Davidson, Andrean
Devin Davis, Warren Central
*Alex Etherington, Hamilton Heights
*J.C. Faubion, Indianapolis Lutheran
Dess Fougerousse, Linton
Brogan Gary, Pendleton Heights
Sawyer Glick, Columbus North
Collin Hartman, Indianapolis Cathedral
Franko House, Concord
Zak Irvin, Hamilton Southeastern
Tori Jackson, Columbus North
B.J. Jenkins, Merrillville
*Anthony Johnson, Decatur Central
*Taishaun Johnson, Pike
Tyler Jones, Sheridan
*Austin Karazsia, Linton
*Carlos Knox, Indianapolis Ritter
Darius Latham, North Central (Marion)
Ajay Lawton, Westfield
Lane Mahurin, Rockville
Jalen McCoy, Borden
Brett McCory, Brownstown Central
Markese McGuire, Elkhart Memorial
Michael Morris, New Palestine
John Mosser, Valparaiso
Cole Murray, Delphi
Antonio Penny, Logansport
Jordan Pickett, Pike
Antonio Pipkin, Bowman Academy
Mack Rathbun, Muncie Burris
Korey Ryan, New Castle
Mike Schlotman, Munster
*Brenton Scott, Fort Wayne Northrop
*Bryson Scott, Fort Wayne Northrop
LaBradford Sebree, Kokomo
Basil Smotherman Jr., Lawrence North
Justus Stanback, West Lafayette
Thomas Starks, Fort Wayne Concordia
Stephen Turner, Mt. Vernon (Fortville)
Jeffrey Turner, Terre Haute South
Zavier Turner, Pike
Gary Ulrich, Rockville
Trent VanHorn, Fort Wayne Canterbury
Josh VanMeter, Norwell
Michael Volovic, Carmel
Tyler Walsh, Evansville Mater Dei
Tony Wills, Ben Davis
Conner Wittmer, Loogootee
Clay Yeo, Triton

SELECTED BUT UNABLE TO PARTICIPATE

Demetrius Jackson (Mishawaka Marian)
Blake Simmons (Castle)
Austin Torres (Penn)
Keenan Wood (Franklin)


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Oh, BTW, if you have Comcast cable here in Indy, I discovered a gem. There is a ton of on demand HS hoops from across the state. There was like 40 or so games in the library including a game with Scott against Bishop Luers.


----------



## sycamorebacker

I was at the top 60 today.  The first session was low on talent but i watched both of them.  

I would be surprised if Scott didn't play his way onto the All-star team today.
I may not have counted one shot that he was clobbered on, but I had him 3/5 on 3's and 5/7 on 2's.  The 2's were a couple of extremely impressive drives and some jumpers.  This kid has a stroke and he is quick enough to shoot it against about anybody.   I think he will be one of the quicker guards we have had and he shoots like Menser.  He even reminded me of Yogi on a couple of 50-50 balls today with his quick hands.

Etherington looked like he was a little stiff and wearing a back brace BUT he still looked very good.  He blocked one layup off of the backboard and he looked quick on d, drives and finishes well and shoots the 3 and mid range jumpers.  He was about 2/4 on 3's and 2/2 on 2's.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

sycamorebacker said:


> I was at the top 60 today.  The first session was low on talent but i watchted both of them.
> 
> I would be surprised if Scott didn't play his way onto the All-star team today.
> I may not have counted one shot that he was clobbered on, but I had him 3/5 on 3's and 5/7 on 2's.  The 2's were a couple of extremely impressive drives and some jumpers.  This kid has a stroke and he is quick enough to shoot it against about anybody.   I think he will be one of the quicker guards we have had and he shoots like Menser.  He even reminded me of Yogi on a couple of 50-50 balls today with his quick hands.
> 
> Etherington looked like he was a little stiff and wearing a back brace BUT he still looked very good.  He blocked one layup off of the backboard and he looked quick on d, drives and finishes well and shoots the 3 and mid range jumpers.  He was about 2/4 on 3's and 2/2 on 2's.



What about Karazsia out of Linton?


----------



## sycamorebacker

Jason Svoboda said:


> What about Karazsia out of Linton?



He did ok.  He does have a good stroke in the post on turnarounds.  Needs to add weight.  I would like to see him as a walkon and redshirt to see how much he could improve.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Brenton Scott, Fort Wayne Northrop: Because of his twin brother Bryson making the team, it was probably going to be difficult for Brenton to make it as well. But the Indiana State recruit has tremendous credentials. He is the second all-time leading scorer at Northrop behind his brother, with 1,537 points and holds the all-time 3-point record with 219. His efficiency improved every year and he averaged 19.7 points, 4.2 rebounds and 2.3 steals as a senior.

http://blogs.indystar.com/recruitingcentral/archives/3439


----------



## Bluethunder

Don't care if he made the team or not, based on everything I have read about him, I still want him at State and look forward to seeing him in blue next season.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Got to see Scott at the All Star game at Rose this afternoon and he didn't dissapoint. Keep in mind it's an All Star game some Def. for the most part isn't played nearly as physical or as hard as it would normally be played - so you don't get a full picture of a kids game. But based on what I saw, I would start him this season - he is a better ball handler and shooter than any 2 guard we have right now. He has a really nice game and to be honest, I like him more than his brother - neither were shy about shooting the ball. Brenton was 5 of 7 from deep by my count. I think Sycamore fans will like this kid - big upside.


----------



## Bluethunder

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> Got to see Scott at the All Star game at Rose this afternoon and he didn't dissapoint. Keep in mind it's an All Star game some Def. for the most part isn't played nearly as physical or as hard as it would normally be played - so you don't get a full picture of a kids game. But based on what I saw, I would start him this season - he is a better ball handler and shooter than any 2 guard we have right now. He has a really nice game and to be honest, I like him more than his brother - neither were shy about shooting the ball. Brenton was 5 of 7 from deep by my count. I think Sycamore fans will like this kid - big upside.



Excuse me while I wipe the drool from the corner of mouth!


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Yeah I think all 5 of his made 3s were made off the bounce - maybe one was off a pass. But he just steps right into his 3 and is deadly. Again, just an All Star game so I want to see more before I make any declorations about his game vs. other players - but from what I saw today kid is going to be a good player for us.


----------



## Southgrad07

I was there too. Brenton is a great get for us. He is instantly our best shooter IMO. Like SSOM said more impressive a lot of his jumpers were off the bounce with guys near him.  He also had a really nice drive and finish on the Davis kid that is committed to IU. Him and his brother are both gunners who love to shoot it. Some might see that as a bad thing but I think we need another guy or two who has that scorers mentality. 

No disrespect to Brenton's brother  but there does not seem to be any separation between Brenton and Bryson. I see why  high major teams were all over Bryson but  I don't see how Bryson is a top 100 recruit and his brother can't even get on all state 3rd team. Bryson has a stronger body (barely) but you can tell Brenton is the superior shooter. Dawon and Devonte better be working on their games big time or our FR from Ft. Wayne will be starting over both of them!


----------



## meistro

Agree 100% with southgrad and ssom. Very impressed.


----------



## Sycamore Proud

Sounds like they are both very good and that one of them could start the year with something more to prove to the world.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Nice hometown piece on Scott.

http://www.news-sentinel.com/apps/p...7/OPINION&utm_medium=referral&utm_source=t.co

Video from the article:


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Saw several Tweets about Scott having his scholarship renewed. I'm sure he'll learn from his mistakes and I'll be interested to see what he can do on the court for us next year. His development over the Summer will be crucial.


----------



## GuardShock

I hope comes in pushing to start. I want him to compete with Vanvleet. Vanvleet put on a show in the MVC this past year and I see no reason why Brenton can't do the same.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Jason Svoboda said:


> Saw several Tweets about Scott having his scholarship renewed. I'm sure he'll learn from his mistakes and I'll be interested to see what he can do on the court for us next year. His development over the Summer will be crucial.



Could you imagine had we not? 

LMFAO... fireable offense.


----------



## Southgrad07

Jason Svoboda said:


> Could you imagine had we not?
> 
> LMFAO... fireable offense.



The kid had certain hoops to jump through and he did so successfully.. Been a super freshman for us.... Just hope he stays the course bc he has started to listen much more since his off court actions last yr.


----------



## Bluethunder

I like this quote from a UNI fan last night on their board. "Brenton Scott is the best freshman in the Valley, right?  Just when we get rid of Odum, they come up with this kid."

Too funny.


----------



## TreeTop

Bluethunder said:


> I like this quote from a UNI fan last night on their board. "Brenton Scott is the best freshman in the Valley, right?  Just when we get rid of Odum, they come up with this kid."
> 
> Too funny.



Thank you.  I love this.


----------



## GuardShock

Bluethunder said:


> I like this quote from a UNI fan last night on their board. "Brenton Scott is the best freshman in the Valley, right?  Just when we get rid of Odum, they come up with this kid."
> 
> Too funny.



We can only hope he turns out that good! lol


----------



## sycamorebacker

GuardShock said:


> We can only hope he turns out that good! lol



There are some things he must do:  Keep is nose clean, work hard, remember the team concept and improve through is senior year.  

He shouldn't be compared to JO because they are a completely different skill set.  I noticed the other night, he is determined on defense and can be pretty sticky.  The desire is there.  
As everyone knows, I saw this 2 years ago, so it's no surprise to me and it's certainly no fluke.  He played in his brother's shadow all through HS and was a great find by Lansing.  He has the skills to earn a spot on any of our all-time teams.

I like it when Coach talks about his defense and understates the total package.  It reminds me of Waltman, when he said David Moss could do a little shooting for us.


----------



## IndyTreeFan

sycamorebacker said:


> There are some things he must do:  Keep is nose clean, work hard, remember the team concept and improve through is senior year.
> 
> He shouldn't be compared to JO because they are a completely different skill set.  I noticed the other night, he is determined on defense and can be pretty sticky.  The desire is there.
> As everyone knows, I saw this 2 years ago, so it's no surprise to me and it's certainly no fluke.  He played in his brother's shadow all through HS and was a great find by Lansing.  He has the skills to earn a spot on any of our all-time teams.
> 
> I like it when Coach talks about his defense and understates the total package.  It reminds me of *Ron Greene*, when he said *David Moss *could do a little shooting for us.



Huh?


----------



## sycamorebacker

IndyTreeFan said:


> Huh?



Was that Waltman?  Sorry.  I always remember Greene for his quips.  I lose track of decades.


----------



## IndyTreeFan

sycamorebacker said:


> Was that Waltman?  Sorry.  I always remember Greene for his quips.  I lose track of decades.



Ouch.  Confusing Waltman with Greene is so insulting to Royce!!!  :shocked:


----------



## sycamorebacker

IndyTreeFan said:


> Ouch.  Confusing Waltman with Greene is so insulting to Royce!!!  :shocked:



I liked Greene.  He just couldn't get any players.  For many years, we were at the bottom of the conference and a coach's graveyard.   

Waltman had some problems too.  I think his coaching may have been affected when he had the player die in practice.  That would pretty much affect anyone.


----------



## IndyTreeFan

sycamorebacker said:


> I liked Greene.  He just couldn't get any players.  For many years, we were at the bottom of the conference and a coach's graveyard.
> 
> Waltman had some problems too.  I think his coaching may have been affected when he had the player die in practice.  That would pretty much affect anyone.



Greene took a mediocre team and got worse every year.  Waltman at least gave us an unprecedented (and since unduplicated) run of success!

I watched Greene's teams.  They were awful.  He was a terrible recruiter.  He couldn't get players because he couldn't judge talent at all.

I'm sure Alakaja's death affected Greene.  Waltman's cancer affected him, too.  Sometimes, life deals you a crappy hand.  We get a lot of that at ISU...


----------



## SycamoreSage

First of all I want to say that I have liked Brenton Scott since the first time I saw him in high school. And, except for the "speed bump" he stumbled on last year, he has done nothing to disappoint me. Last year his brother started a lot for Purdue. This season, Bryson has not been getting very much playing time.

Most coaches who know will tell you that Ron Greene always relied on assistant coaches for recruiting. ISU alum Steve Newton was his assistant coach at UNO and Murray State. 

When discussing the things that had an impact on Waltman, remember that his wife had cancer, too. I can recall seeing the tears well in his eyes when he told me about his wife's condition soon after he learned about it. I always had the feeling that, during his Terre Haute residency, he was more emotionally involved with his wife's illness than he was his own. However, I believe that his illness (and well as hers) affected his ability to get out on the recruiting trail.


----------



## sycamorebacker

Yes.  Coach Waltman will always be highly regarded and revered around here.


----------



## TreeTop

sycamorebacker said:


> He shouldn't be compared to JO because they are a completely different skill set.



Agree that they are very different in their style of play as point guards.  But since they are both point guards, I don't think there's anything wrong with comparing their stats....all of which are looking pretty good for a freshman (BS and JO).


----------



## treeman

i'm alone and bored as shit on a saturday night so i decided to do some comparing of two players...i'm sure you can guess who i'm comparing.

player A in blue.    player B in black

offers:
ball state, Indiana State, ipfw, missouri state, ohio, and wright state
          indiana, purdue, illinois, michigan state, ohio state, and xavier

points: 
286
           283

PPG:
11.9
        5

Average Minutes:
29
                         13

I know it's extremely early in Brenton's career, but it will be interesting to see how these two college careers pan out.


----------



## sycamorebacker

treeman said:


> i'm alone and bored as shit on a saturday night so i decided to do some comparing of two players...i'm sure you can guess who i'm comparing.
> 
> player A in blue.    player B in black
> 
> offers:
> ball state, Indiana State, ipfw, missouri state, ohio, and wright state
> indiana, purdue, illinois, michigan state, ohio state, and xavier
> 
> points:
> 286
> 283
> 
> PPG:
> 11.9
> 5
> 
> Average Minutes:
> 29
> 13
> 
> I know it's extremely early in Brenton's career, but it will be interesting to see how these two college careers pan out.



Everyone knows what I think of our guy, but I wouldn't get carried away with this.  The "other" guy is being phased in to the PG spot, he has great speed and a tremendous handle.  It's just a matter of time till he gets it going.  (I don't believe he is much of a shooter, however)


----------



## ISUCC

also gotta realize it's a different level of competition


----------



## sycamorebacker

ISUCC said:


> also gotta realize it's a different level of competition



Correct.  The MVC and the Big Ten are night and day.


----------



## SonOfSycamore

Yep. Let's just take all the credit away from Brenton because the MVC is soooo terrible.  It's not like he played a huge game for us on the road today, in the conference.  I don't care what conference you are from; it is difficult to perform well on the road in ANY conference.  Now I understand that the Big 10 is a stronger conference, but in terms of who plays better (including the noncon against non Big 10 schools), Brenton plays better basketball as of now.


----------



## meistro

Looked like he played more 2 guard today and I thought he looked much more comfortable out there. He's a really good catch and shoot guy so if Brown and Bennet can handle the point it's gonna make us a much better team.


----------



## sycamorebacker

meistro said:


> Looked like he played more 2 guard today and I thought he looked much more comfortable out there. He's a really good catch and shoot guy so if Brown and Bennet can handle the point it's gonna make us a much better team.



BS is a player.   Bennett has been racking up more and more assists while holding his TO's down.


----------



## Bluethunder

sycamorebacker said:


> BS is a player.   Bennett has been racking up more and more assists while holding his TO's down.



Didnt shoot the ball well today, but Tre had 5 assists against 1 turnover.  I will take that every game.

Still has to work on his defense, takes too wide a path going around screens. Gives his man too much space at times.


----------



## sycamorebacker

Bluethunder said:


> Didnt shoot the ball well today, but Tre had 5 assists against 1 turnover.  I will take that every game.



I just watched the first 10 min and Tre has caused 2 of LUC's TO's and has made some really nice passes.

He had 6 assists and they have him with 0 steals.


----------



## Bluethunder

Nice article and interview with Brenton.

http://www.fortwayne.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20150213/SPORTS/320158220/1032/SPORTS0301


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

I'm not sure what to make of that read... Still seems rocky to me. Backhanded compliments from both if you ask me.


----------



## IndyTreeFan

I thought it sounded like Coach was saying, "Brenton, you can be as good as you want to be.  But you're still on a short leash."

And I thought Brenton was giving off a, "I'm gonna work hard and show you what I can be," vibe.

For a little perspective, Larry Bird and Bob King butted heads, too.  I don't mind a player who has a little swagger to him.  As long as he knows who holds the cards.

John Wooden told Bill Walton to cut his hair one year at the beginning of school.  Bill Walton said, "You can't tell me how to wear my hair!"  Coach Wooden replied, "You know, Bill, you're right.  But I get to decide who plays for UCLA.  And I tell you what, we're gonna miss you..."  Walton cut his hair.


----------



## sycamorebacker

I thought it was a good article.  As far as "back-handed compliments," I think they were just describing some water over the dam and what it has taken to get to this point.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

sycamorebacker said:


> I thought it was a good article.  As far as "back-handed compliments," I think they were just describing some water over the dam and what it has taken to get to this point.



Thats fine - I'm not stiring the pot, no need to. It is just the way the article read to me. It didn't leave me feeling warm and fuzzy, sorry not sorry.


----------



## meistro

Very interesting article and about how I would have guessed their relationship to be. I love Brenton's game and hope he keeps his head on straight. Some times I fear he could be a ticking time bomb and his own worst enemy. That edge about him is what can make him a special player. It's just a fine line he has to walk without going over.


----------



## ISU_TREE_FAN

IndyTreeFan said:


> I thought it sounded like Coach was saying, "Brenton, you can be as good as you want to be.  But you're still on a short leash."
> 
> And I thought Brenton was giving off a, "I'm gonna work hard and show you what I can be," vibe.
> 
> For a little perspective, Larry Bird and Bob King butted heads, too.  I don't mind a player who has a little swagger to him.  As long as he knows who holds the cards.
> 
> John Wooden told Bill Walton to cut his hair one year at the beginning of school.  Bill Walton said, "You can't tell me how to wear my hair!"  Coach Wooden replied, "You know, Bill, you're right.  But I get to decide who plays for UCLA.  And I tell you what, we're gonna miss you..."  Walton cut his hair.



John Wooden - A lot of that kind of coaching needs to be done today.  Very little of it being practiced I'm afraid?


----------



## TreeTop

I did a little math.

Brenton sits at 818 points.  So, barring any extreme circumstances (injury, academic/disciplinary issues), he will reach 1000 career points pretty early on during this season.

IF...he averages 18+ points a game his junior AND senior seasons, he could reach 2,000 for his career.

And yeah yeah yeah, I know there will be those who SHIT on this post, saying they don't care about any of this, they're more concerned about Ws.  So I say to those people, yeah, no kidding, we're ALL more concerned about Ws.  But I'll still be rooting on Brenton Scott and his potential for a 2,000 point career.


----------



## krwilson2

TreeTop said:


> I did a little math.
> 
> Brenton sits at 818 points.  So, barring any extreme circumstances (injury, academic/disciplinary issues), he will reach 1000 career points pretty early on during this season.
> 
> IF...he averages 18+ points a game his junior AND senior seasons, he could reach 2,000 for his career.
> 
> And yeah yeah yeah, I know there will be those who SHIT on this post, saying they don't care about any of this, they're more concerned about Ws.  So I say to those people, yeah, no kidding, we're ALL more concerned about Ws.  But I'll still be rooting on Brenton Scott and his potential for a 2,000 point career.



18 might be a little tough, but when he's hot, they come in bunches.  I hope he is a 4 year-guy.  Something that has been gnawing at me is the prpospect of him being a 4th year mercenary at another school...somewhere he'll come off the bench for a top 10-15 team and put up 13 or so...


----------

